# Adobe schließt kritische Lücken im Reader und in Acrobat



## Newsfeed (13 Mai 2009)

Über die Lücken konnten Angreifer mittels präparierter PDF-Dokumente einen Rechner kapern. Exploits dafür kursierten bereits im Internet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

